# Big Brother Fight



## fivelittlefish (May 15, 2002)

http://www.chriscomweb.co.uk/BB5_fight.wmv

...hope I did that right....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Wow!!!! think I might have to watch that tonight


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Do you know who I am?

SHUT UP YOU GOBBY NOB!

As for Emma........how stupid can 1 person be?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

What did she do?

( oh and BTW the one in the Squaw outfit is wearing my boots, cream furry ones, that's interesting isn't it?)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's hotting up!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Abi has been quiet the last few days now we know why !! big bro actually got interesting


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gosh I have been missed! 

I have a lot of catching up to do on here


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Gosh I have been missed!


That's exactly what the little water droplet said


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

fivelittlefish said:


> http://www.chriscomweb.co.uk/BB5_fight.wmv
> 
> ...hope I did that right....


OMG.  What scum - kill them all now. :twisted:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The producer has got just what he wants, perfect action for media coverage.
Just wonder what the next BB show will feature?

Definately live full sex scenes, maybe an on screen murder too !! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

finally ! on the 5th attempt that make a show worth watching !


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Does anyone know who he is ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

ronin said:


> Does anyone know who he is ?


not idea of the producer...... you'll have check out the end credits !

but the old bill were called ! lol

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,3 ... 12,00.html


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

SundeepTT said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know who he is ?
> ...


THe guy who had his face painted kept saying " do you know who i am " :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So is there actually anyone left in the BB house now to keep the evictions ongoing till the end of the series?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ive got an idea just send them all to Iraq solve all the problems straight away


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

who gives a toss?

is it sadder to be in the house or to watch?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Jae said:


> Do you know who I am?
> 
> SHUT UP YOU GOBBY NOB!
> 
> As for Emma........how stupid can 1 person be?


You got it down to a tee Jae.

She was crying saying "I can't believe he (Victor) said i'm Jade Goody, i'm nothing like her" - before she these words, i was thinking that she's as stupid as Jade Goody and bet the tabloids think the same.

What pops out her mouth - this exact sentence.

Victor really makes me laugh - he's the only "character" in the house, his diary room chats are unmissable and i think it'll be shame if he goes.

Shame the video only shows the start of it, and in typical BB style cuts away to the garden when something interesting happens. [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

ronin said:


> Does anyone know who he is ?


Maybe he forgot who he is because he has had his will to live sucked out of him listening to that irritating girl and that camp bloke. :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

L8-ORGY

I think she actually said she's nothing like Jade Goodyear, whoever that is, or at least thats what it sounded like to me....

I haven't been following BB but watched it last night whilst I read the profiles on C4's website.

Nadia is/was a bloke who's had a sex change, another is a nude model, there's a assylum seeker, a wannabe glamour model, and a geezer who likes a bit of argy-bargy plus a splattering of others to upset the happy balance


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know who I am?
> ...


Agree - Victor has cracked me up in the BB episodes I have seen.

Emma is, unbelievably, possibly thicker than Jade 'goodyear' (lol).

What a freak show it is. It must be the end of BB - where could they possibly go with the show from here!

Damian


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yeah wot a ficko


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

snaxo said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Jae said:
> ...


dwarves and goats 
:roll:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Re: dwarves and goats - let's hope no-one form Channel 4 is reading this thread .. :roll: 

Damian


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thinking about it, there are some pretty odd sorts on this forum at times too !


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> L8-ORGY
> 
> I think she actually said she's nothing like Jade Goodyear, whoever that is, or at least thats what it sounded like to me....
> 
> ...


Yep, she definately said Jade Goodyear, although obviously she meant Jade Goody, which made it even funnier 

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Pot - kettle - black


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

gimp boy golum said to marco by jason. class


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm surprised that nobody had a go at Nadia for dressing up in womens clothes during the insults/fighting etc... :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nadia has no cellulite?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I found this to the BBC web site...this is what happened to the Big Brother equivalent in France. It looks like French people have more intelligence than the averag British person. :lol:



> The French equivalent of Big Brother, known as Loft Story, landed in hot water after protestors against the show besieged the location three times in one week and tried to invade the studio. Police had to use tear gas to repel the activists, who complained that "trash TV turns people into idiots".


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

What was the final outcome of Hell's Kitchen?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

did you hear Emmas comment on text messages (or was it contacts) anyway the guist of it is "where do all the deleted messages actaully go after you hit delete?".


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I found this to the BBC web site...this is what happened to the Big Brother equivalent in France. It looks like French people have more intelligence than the averag British person. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> > The French equivalent of Big Brother, known as Loft Story, landed in hot water after protestors against the show besieged the location three times in one week and tried to invade the studio. Police had to use tear gas to repel the activists, who complained that "trash TV turns people into idiots".


Is there a Big Brother series in Greece Vlastan?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Definately live full sex scenes, maybe an on screen murder too !! :lol:


Go and read Dead Famous.....it's about exactly that.

btw the link is not working, so I have no idea what you've all seen!

H


----------

